# Boat Registration



## heli.mike (May 30, 2013)

Hey guys, I am new here and had a question about registering fishing boats. I have a little 8 foot aluminum row boat and I have looking to get maybe a 15 or 25 hp motor for it. I have heard in Utah you don't have to register your boats if it doesn't have a motor. Would I still need to register it with such a small motor? If so could I fill out the paperwork online? Thanks


----------



## Gweedo (Mar 12, 2013)

The size of the motor does not effect the registration requirement in Utah. It could be a 20lb thrust electric motor, if it has any motor it would still need to be registered. I believe you can get the paperwork online and have it filled out but still need to go to the DMV for the first time registration. After that it can be renewed online. I just registered a boat that I haven't used in five years. I only had to wait about ten minutes at the DMV and the time before that I had no wait at all so it shouldn't be too painfull.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would think a 15 or 25 HP motor would be way too much for a 8' boat. Maybe a 3.5 HP would be a better fit for that size of boat.;-)


----------



## ijessi (Jun 12, 2017)

*Index Mariner 4 - registration required?*

Hi everyone,
I'm wondering what size inflatable boat needs to be registered (if at all)? I won't be using a motor. It is a 10-foot inflatable fishing boat. And what is the smallest length of boat that requires registration? The DMV page is a little unclear so I want to ask the experts.

Thanks!
Jess


----------

